# Bella barista beans



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Just going to place a order with them for some (ims) bits, thinking if picking up a kg of Italian or Milano blend, anyone tried these? If so what should I go for?

Also can you recommend any of there other beans that are a must try

cheers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Get a kilo of each! They are as cheap as chips and I have had them both a couple of times. I preferred the Italian but thats just me of course. With BB, you might as well justify the postage charge by adding more weight!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> With BB, you might as well justify the postage charge by adding more weight!


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not being funny but b&b beans are not particularly good!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Do they roast or just resell like HD?

HD have cheap beans, but they suck, for the most part.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

BB resell beans - they are not roasters


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers for the heads up


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Get a kilo of each! They are as cheap as chips and I have had them both a couple of times. I preferred the Italian but thats just me of course. With BB, you might as well justify the postage charge by adding more weight!


That thought process (or something like it) has got me an unfeasibly large quantity of green beans - dangerous talk!


----------

